# Wine Cooler Humidor Photos



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, I know its been a long long while but here are the photos of my humidor.
It is now almost at capacity because of all my holiday spendings.  The poster
on the wall was gifted to me by my roommates girlfriend!  

I have two fans installed, one turns on for 30mins every two hours and the other turns on when the wine cooler turns on. The cooler is hooked up to a Johnson Controls A419 Digital temperature controller which keeps the temp around 60-65 degrees. I also have around 2lbs. of 65% beads, spread out on all the shelfs.
Any other questions just ask...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks freakin nice! I like it!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

SWEET!!!!! Nice poster...how bout a close up?


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks great! I was constantly reading your original thread when I built mine. It's came along great.

Mel


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks Great. Nice job!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Ahhhh, the memories...  Looks great Justin! I remember when that bad boy had like,2 cigars in there! LOL


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

mels95yj said:


> I was constantly reading your original thread when I built mine.l


Here is the link to the original thread if anyone is intersted:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11151


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Man, that's a nice setup.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

looks really nice, lots of goodies in there, poster aint to shabby either


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Humi looks great. Poster looks great. Cigars look tasty.

OK, Enough Bull Sh!t. How is the X Box 360 ???


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> OK, Enough Bull Sh!t. How is the X Box 360 ???


HAHA! It is all its cracked up to be...AMAZING!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice setup brother.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lookin' good Justin!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Sweet setup! I've got to get one of these built before next summer so I don't have to run the AC 24/7.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> SWEET!!!!! Nice poster...how bout a close up?


I second that request for a close-up of the poster!!!

That is a sweet humi setup...congrats!


----------

